# Looking at Flicker



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

The Lighting Research Center at RPI, that sterling group of lighting researchers, has published the third in their on-going series on flicker: this one a method of estimating the perception of flicker based on measured light output. You can see the whole series at ASSIST Recommends: Flicker.

What does this mean for working electricians and lighting designers? Not too much yet--no-one is yet using the metric. But I hope it will lead to an IES or CIE standard on flicker which we can then put into practice.


----------

